# Good Deal on 92 FS



## acr (Apr 18, 2007)

A buddy and I were attending a small local show today and managed to pick up two nice Beretta 92 FS pistols for what I think is a good price. They were police trade ins that look new on the inside with some slight wear on the outside. The barrels were dirty, but cleaned up easily. The rails on them don't even show any wear! We paid $320 OTD each. Here are a few pictures of mine, his looks the same.
























http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n79/acrbrady/GunPicsNew062.jpg


----------



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the Beretta 92FS, I've shot with one, few weeks ago.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks and sounds like a good deal. Let us know how they shoot. Good luck.


Best Baldy.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey looks like you got a fantastic deal. I paid roughly six for my M9 but I guess that is becouse mine was a limited addition kind of thing. Must say when those deals come along its like once in a blue moon and you got to take it and run while you can. Hope she shoots well for yea brokenimage


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky. Around here it would not be sold for under $450.


----------



## acr (Apr 18, 2007)

I have wanted one of these since they were first adopted by the military, but they have always been a bit expensive and they are not very compact. I just couldn't pass on this deal though. I have not shot it yet, but I can say from the time I have spent "playing" with it that it has a permanent home. It is very comfortable to grip, points perfectly for me, and just feels right in my hands. I don't know if I will carry it or not since it is a bit wide and long, but I may try if I find that it shoots as well as it feels. Once I fire it enough to feel comfortable with it I think it will replace my .45 in the night stand. :smt1099


----------

